# Belle on Blu-ray and DVD August 26th 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Lavish & sumptuous with flawless performances” – Colin Covert, STAR TRIBUNE

“Elegantly appointed and unabashedly romantic” – Claudia Puig, USA TODAY

Belle
Gugu Mbatha-Raw delivers “a breakthrough performance” (Mark Olsen, Los Angeles Times) in this “gorgeous must-see film” (Cori Murray, Essence) that’s based on an extraordinary true story. Although Dido Elizabeth Belle (Mbatha-Raw), an 18th century English woman of mixed race, is raised in privilege by her aristocratic great-uncle (Tom Wilkinson) and his wife (Emily Watson), she is denied a proper social standing because of her skin color. But when Dido falls in love with a young idealist lawyer (Sam Reid) who aspires to create positive change, she finds herself caught between two worlds. With everything to lose, she struggles to convince those around her – and the society in which she lives – to overcome their biases and accept her fully. Only if she succeeds will she find true happiness in this exquisite masterpiece that also stars Miranda Richardson, Penelope Wilton and Matthew Goode.

Blu-ray Special Features
● Belle: The Story
● Gugu Mbatha-Raw Breakout Role
● The Power of Belle
● From Painting to Screen
● The History Behind the Painting
● Stills Gallery

Belle Blu-ray
Street Date: August 26, 2014
Prebook Date: July 23, 2014
Digital HD Date: August 12, 2014
Screen Format: Widescreen 2.39:1
Audio: English 5.1 DTS-HD-MA
English Descriptive Audio 5.1
Spanish 5.1 DD
French 5.1 DD
Subtitles: English SDH / Spanish
Total Run Time: 104 minutes
U.S. Rating: PG
Closed Captioned: Yes


----------

